
Neural Ordinary Differential Equations - feross
https://blog.acolyer.org/2019/01/09/neural-ordinary-differential-equations/
======
dano
Prior discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18676986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18676986)

~~~
damip
I used a naive forward-differentiate-through-euler-integration scheme to
optimize networks of coupled oscillators to perform classification (
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1808.08412.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1808.08412.pdf)
), but your approach seems to be miles away in terms of performance.
Congratulations to the authors, this is amazing work, I see great potential
applications in physics-based computing with nanotechnology, and I may
actually use it myself in this context !

